# In The Blink Of An Eye.



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Just thought i'd pass this along.
I've just finished reading the book "In The Blink Of An Eye" written by Andrew Parker.

It's a book trying to establish a reason for the Pre-cambrian explosion to the actual event (when all kingdoms of life evolved at a fast rate). It goes into the reasoning, or theories, of how life established on earth, and it has some pretty good facts on just about anything you can imagine.
IE: When a nautilus dies naturally, it's shell will always float to the shallows rather than sinking (unless the shell is punctured, etc.) due to the air chambers inside the shell. 

Welll... if you don't think i'm a total nerd yet, i'd highly recommend reading it if you have an attention spand greater than a garden rake and two candy bracelets. I bought my copy at walmart for $5.50. You can't even buy two bags of skittles for that price! xD

TOODLES!

Link: http://www.amazon.com/Blink-Eye-Andrew-Parker/dp/0738206075

P.S.- Might as well plug the book "Speak" into here as well, seeing as it's greater than soybeans AND croutons combined


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

nothing, NOTHING, is greater than croutons.

sounds like a good book...if only I had the motive to go and read a book.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

geeze, now I gotta go get a GED and learn to read.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Pfft. Well, i'm a book nerd .
And yes, trust me, comparing something to croutons, by my standards, is quite the statement xD. Speak is probably the greatest book i've ever read, or movie i've watched. Definitely my favorite.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Speak is AMAZING.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Mingo, ooooohhhhhhh Mingo....... (Dangling a crouton in front of Mingo tantalizingly)

SPEAK! 

Good boy.


Here's your crouton. [::]


----------

